# Stop.



## Rockman! (Aug 20, 2010)

The "Population: Growing" is a tagline. It's not part of the title.
Yes. Yes I am mad.


----------



## Mr. L (Aug 20, 2010)

I still think it's part of the title.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 20, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> The "Population: Growing" is a tagline. It's not part of the title.
> Yes. Yes I am mad.


Exactly. I feel a need to punch people who say that it is. If you think something that is the opposite of a fact in video games that only gamers understand, you need to be hurt physically and mentally. If you think something and you don't know if it is true, don't state it at all, because you might get slapped and people will want to make you cry so they can laugh at the crying and yes, imad.

Oh, and another _fact_ for all you out there who are at risk at having a bloody nose or need to have a bloody nose (which will make my soul happy, by the way), Ninten ain't Ness.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 20, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Aug 20 2010, 11:41:23 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH GAWD UR SO HXC XDDDDD.

nice googlin, bro.

ninten is basically the same *censored.2.0* as ness, though.  different character, same basic design.  and the mother series is overrated.  and it helps to distinguish the gamecube animal crossing without calling it the gamecube animal crossing.


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 20, 2010)

Hammer time.


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 20, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> The "Population: Growing" is a tagline. It's not part of the title.
> Yes. Yes I am mad.


QFT. Seriously, stop it. The title is just "Animal Crossing".


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 20, 2010)

population: growing was the best animal crossing game ever.  srs bzns.


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 20, 2010)

srsly though, why does it reallyyy matter? It helps specify which Animal Crossing game you're talking about, "Animal Crossing" on it's own could mean any of the games.

Yes, people could say "Animal Crossing Gamecube" or "AC:GC" but what's the problem with them saying ACG? It's hardly hurting anyone for them to use the tagline to specify the game.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 20, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Hammer time.


Damn! I was gonna say that!

@Topic: Cry some moar


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 20, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> srsly though, why does it reallyyy matter? It helps specify which Animal Crossing game you're talking about, "Animal Crossing" on it's own could mean any of the games.
> 
> Yes, people could say "Animal Crossing Gamecube" or "AC:GC" but what's the problem with them saying ACG? It's hardly hurting anyone for them to use the tagline to specify the game.


Well, usually when people address a game, they address it by its title. So when they address the game, they're assuming that "Population: Growing" is part of the title.


----------



## TheYoshiGamer (Aug 20, 2010)

Oh yes I hate it too when people think it's part of the title. So annoying!


----------



## Entei Slider (Aug 20, 2010)

Well considering it has that little sign that says "Population:growing" You can't expect people to not misunderstand. You don't have to get mad over something like an easily misunderstood title to someone who has just looked at the game, *It's just an effing example don't quote me on that last line >_>*


----------



## SilentHopes (Aug 20, 2010)

Animal Crossing: Population Growing is part of the title.

This was the only picture that you could see it with.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Entei Slider (Aug 20, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> Animal Crossing: Population Growing is part of the title.
> 
> This was the only picture that you could see it with.
> 
> ...


Unless you looked at the Box cover
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Thunder (Aug 20, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, now that i look at it, it seems more like a "Welcome to Wisconsin! Population: 1,246,375,479" kinda sign, rather then a title. But it's still a good way to clarify the differences i guess.


----------



## SilentHopes (Aug 20, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Couldn't find a box cover.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 20, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what?


----------



## Rockman! (Aug 20, 2010)

Quiet Rotaro. That's not the Gamecube version.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 20, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Quiet Rotaro. That's not the Gamecube version.


Apparently, it is. I saw the box before.

@K.K. Slider
We won't get mad if something horrid happens to them, in fact, we'll be happy.

And, @ thread
Pretty strange how some "mature" member didn't come here, quoted me, and provided reasons why my thoughts are irrational and untrue.


----------



## SilentHopes (Aug 20, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Quiet Rotaro. That's not the Gamecube version.


Well no *censored 2.0* its not the gamecube version. But the logo is from the gamecube version.  >_<


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 20, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, you were talking about the first picture.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 20, 2010)

holy crap, rockman.  which character is that in your sig?


----------



## Rockman! (Aug 20, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> holy crap, rockman.  which character is that in your sig?


He's a boss from Scott Pilgrim.

fftopic:


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 20, 2010)

I basically refer to the game as "Animal Crossing" or "Animal Crossing GCN" (only if it's necessary)..


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 20, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> I basically refer to the game as "Animal Crossing" or "Animal Crossing GCN" (only if it's necessary)..


Me too. Adding "original" in front of it works, too. Aw, I feel like making a wrongdoer that knows nothing of Animal Crossing cry.

/someoneflamemeoryellatmeimgettingbored


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 20, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Aug 20 2010, 10:23:22 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU SUCK TENTACRUELS


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 20, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, but which one?


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 20, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BAWWW SOTP IT IM TELING TEH CYB3r PoL1C3!!11!1

But really, someone give me some proof that it's part of the title.


----------



## muffun (Aug 20, 2010)

Does it even matter? Whether it's Animal Crossing: Population Growing, Animal Crossing: Game Cube, or just plain Animal Crossing, you can still understand whichever form of the name the person is using. Deal with it.


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 20, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Does it even matter? Whether it's Animal Crossing: Population Growing, Animal Crossing: Game Cube, or just plain Animal Crossing, you can still understand whichever form of the name the person is using. Deal with it.


You can understand, yes, but it's incorrect.

u can undrstnd sum1 hoo tlks liek ths, but that dosnt make it correct, dose it?

Point is, it's wrong. It's just "Animal Crossing". No "Population: Growing!". You don't hear people calling Pok


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 20, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Does it even matter? Whether it's Animal Crossing: Population Growing, Animal Crossing: Game Cube, or just plain Animal Crossing, you can still understand whichever form of the name the person is using. Deal with it.


This man speaks the truth.

DEALLL WITH ITTT


----------



## muffun (Aug 20, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









thanx google imagez


@Tye I never said ACG/whatever was correct or incorrect. Personally I think just plain Animal Crossing is the correct title. But that's not my point. It's like gelatin. Jell-O is the popular, more used term, while gelatin is the correct term. While Jell-O may not be "correct", it still shows you are discussing gelatin. _Animal Crossing: Population Growing_ and _Animal Crossing: Game Cube _ may not be the valid term but they still show one is talking about _Animal Crossing._


----------



## Niya (Aug 20, 2010)

I think you guys are blowing this all out of proportion. Apperently population growing is part of the title because it's clearly on the box cover and that other picture.

@whoever started this thread (I forgot :3) whay are you getting so upset about a freaking title of a game?


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 21, 2010)

It makes me laugh that when you google, "Animal Crossing Population Growing Slogan" the only relevant results that comes are from from Tye on TBT or Jeremy on some random YouTube video


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 21, 2010)

animalcrossingexpert said:
			
		

> I think you guys are blowing this all out of proportion. Apperently population growing is part of the title because it's clearly on the box cover and that other picture.
> 
> @whoever started this thread (I forgot :3) whay are you getting so upset about a freaking title of a game?


No, it's not. It's on the box art, yes, but that doesn't mean it's part of the title. It's a slogan, just like the "Gotta Catch 'em All!" from the older Pok


----------



## Tyler. (Aug 21, 2010)

I agree! I can't stand it when people call it Population Growing. It looks so stupid.


----------



## Elliot (Aug 21, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> animalcrossingexpert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 21, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 21, 2010)

oh god, srsly?

pokemon: gotta catch'em all! red version was a great game, do we really need to drag this into a topic about two words?


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 21, 2010)

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 21, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ricano (Aug 21, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Todd Ingram, 3rd ex.

And I never referred it to that, and never got mad at anyone that did. It's something that can be confused.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 21, 2010)

I feel like calling Population Growing just to tick you guys off >


----------



## Ron Swanson (Aug 21, 2010)

You learn something new every day?

LOLOL @ the people getting frustrated over the title.
It's just a game. :s


----------

